# The try for longest train



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I was there for over an hr and they had many electrical problems so I doubt if the record was broken. Mabe some time in the future. Here are some pics. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Rj,

Details? Looks like MTH locos? DId the train separate? How many cars were they attempting to pull?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark all locos where MTH I think about 5 or 7 forgot to count. Electrical problems causing shorts and train to break in to also. I believe they had 850 cars in consist. Later RJD


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind the engines; what about the wheels? Gary Raymond specials?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As you can see most cars are AC so there fore AC wheels. Short in some of the wheel sets was mentioned by Raymond as to the electrical problems. Later RJD


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know what the record is that they are trying to break?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike: Longest train. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The record was set in HO scale, David would know. 
but do you go by feet or scale feet?? Is the question.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They had to come up with a scale to match the HO version. Num cars and length. Ray can answer this question. Later RJD


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I think David said they needed 1500 feet of train


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

About electrical RR Problems in large buildings....... 
I've seen AC power from 2 or 3 different outlets..... NOT GOOD.... The power phase is usually not the same & You get some power & lots of shorts...... & sparks... 

I'm not sure IF DC would cause the same Probs..... but there is the forward/ backward polarity issue...... 

Just guessing..... Been there & Done some of that Elec Detective work..... I'm smarter & always thinking of past mistakes/ Elec Probs.... 

Den Mayer from GBay, WI


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 29 Jun 2011 07:37 PM 
Mike: Longest train. Later RJD 
Dah!!! I meant, how many cars long was the previous record setting train? And since they put in 1500' of track, I don't think the answer is 1500...because the cars are longer than a foot.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike here is what I found in HO.

Wilmington Longest Train Guiness World Record Accomplished!! 

http://www.traintalk.tv/wilmington-longest-train-guiness-world-record-attempt/ 

Nate Galluppi says: April 25, 2011 at 10:46 am 

Just so the facts are correct, there were 31 locomotives running, with 1630 (or 32) train cars, on a 1000ft (double 500ft loop) track. The final distance traveled was 720ft. Thanks again for posting the feed, and stay tuned to http://nate.galluppi.net/trains for updates about the documentary leading up to and of this event.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...looked it up. Didn't know they were after a Guinness World Record...and here it is Current Guinness World Record for the Longest Model Train. 

So...to break that record, it had to be longer than 892.25'. I'm really amazed that the record pull (HO) was made with 8 engines and 2212 cars. That's a lotta cars per engine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see any mention of the actual length of the G scale attempt... 

The HO train used short cars as I remember, as an explanation... as a rough calculation, 2220 cars at 892 feet is about 35 scale feet per car (knuckle to knuckle) so the car length was about 32-33 feet or so... 

Some other calculations.. for the G scale 1630 cars, if you average 40 footers (and there are more longer cars actually) is 1630 * 40 = 65200 scale feet, divide by 29 (aristo cars) = 2250 feet.... so how did 2,250 feet of train fit on 1,000 foot of track? 

I think the number of cars is off... 

Greg


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

After the attempt on Saturday, the report was that they would have needed about 1400 G scale cars to break the record, but after pulling out those that were causing problems, they fell about 200 short. They may make another attempt after a rest and scrounging more cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, is it the longest train in feet, or the longest train in scale feet? The Guiness site is lacking any qualifying details. From what I see, you could make an 893 foot long car and it would be the longest train... 

1400 cars at at least 1.5 foot each (Aristo 40 foot cars are almost exactly 18" long when coupled) would take 1400 + 700 feet = 2100 feet... not going to fit on 1,000 feet of track... something is still fundamentally wrong with the numbers being reported here. 

Greg


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

There was supposed to be 2500 ft of track, so apparently they were going for scale feet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So went to nate's site and viewed some of the videos about the attempt. 

I learned: 

They did it at the wilmington convention center... the early shots on the video shows people working on HO trains... the idea was inspired by watching a bbc show... of the current record holder... and the HO train was 892 feet long, and they wanted to run one over 900 feet.. 

And from what they say on the video, they did... but they did not give the length of the train... but this was in HO scale... 

So now I am really confused... is the recent attempt in G scale being confused with the Wilmington attempt in HO scale? 

(in HO scale, the numbers of 1000 feet of track make sense, since they wanted a 900' train) 

Greg


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

The approximate 1400 cars and 2500 ft of track were all for the G scale attempt in Kansas City.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks George, now that makes sense! 

892 feet in HO is about 77,000 feet scale. 

1400 cars and maybe an average length of 45 feet would be about 70,000 scale feet, so it's in the ballpark to be longer, in scale feet. 

Regards, Greg


----------

